# CCFC BLD Day 2014 - 6/28/14 in Norwalk, CT



## Noahaha (May 31, 2014)

Come one, come all to the only East Coast comp that will actually hold BLD events!

Featuring:
-First East Coast 4BLD since February 1, 2014.
-First East Coast 5BLD since February 1, 2014.
-First East Coast MBLD since October 5, 2013.

Let's bring BLD back to New England!

Cubing USA Link: http://union.cubingusa.com/ccfcbldday2014/index.php
WCA Link: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CCFCBLDDay2014

Morning events: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, OH and 3BLD
Afternoon events: 3BLD, 4BLD, 5BLD and MBLD


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (May 31, 2014)

I would love to go to this comp, but depending on my work schedule, I'm not 100% sure that I will...


----------



## brandbest1 (May 31, 2014)

Darn, the only CCFC comp I can make it to doesn't have Square-1 -_-

But I might come! I'll try and get my first 4BLD success.


----------



## goodatthis (May 31, 2014)

Are you going to have time standards, assuming everything is on or ahead of schedule? I would love to be able to get a 4x4 average without having to be sub 1:10, haha.


----------



## Noahaha (May 31, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Are you going to have time standards, assuming everything is on or ahead of schedule? I would love to be able to get a 4x4 average without having to be sub 1:10, haha.



There are going to be cutoffs that depend on whether we are ahead of schedule or behind schedule. If we are ahead, the 4x4 cutoff could be as high as 2:30, but if we are behind it could be as low as 1:15. I can't make any promises.


----------



## DrKorbin (May 31, 2014)

Lol, did you choose this date because of Roman's competition? :-D


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 1, 2014)

DrKorbin said:


> Lol, did you choose this date because of Roman's competition? :-D



No, but that's a funny coincidence!


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Jun 3, 2014)

Can't go, I leave for summer camp that day D:


----------



## Cuddly Cuber (Jun 9, 2014)

Can't wait!! Even though I'm only going for the morning events


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 16, 2014)

Less than two weeks left to sign up!

Just to let everyone know, thecubicle will be vending and providing prizes for the competition.

See you there!


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 29, 2014)

Thanks for coming everyone!

If you left a screwdriver, let me know.


----------

